
Found Photos: Rarely seen Steve Jobs - Anon84
http://www.tuaw.com/2009/11/07/found-photos-rarely-seen-steve-jobs/
======
jeroen
Original article is at:
[http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2009/fortune/0911/gallery.ste...](http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2009/fortune/0911/gallery.steve_jobs_rare_photos.fortune/)

~~~
jackchristopher
Just click the above instead.

Can Anon84 (or mod) link the original in the title instead? I enjoyed the
post, but it'd save people time.

Not to be stern but: _Please submit the original source. If a blog post
reports on something they found on another site, submit the latter._

------
kyro
Anyone else reminded of the Mac vs. PC commercials when looking at
[http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2009/fortune/0911/gallery.ste...](http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2009/fortune/0911/gallery.steve_jobs_rare_photos.fortune/9.html)
?

~~~
ryanwaggoner
I'm reminded of how badly I want an Eames lounge chair :)

------
MikeCapone
Anyone has more info about the "not having any furniture" thing? It's the
first I hear of it.

~~~
jackchristopher
The pic isn't new [1][2].

Two anecdotes on Jobs' Furniture:

Larry Ellison, _"It struck me that there wasn't furniture good enough for
Steve in the world. He'd rather have nothing if he couldn't have perfection."_

Ed Riddle, _an early Mac team member, recalls his interview with Steve Jobs:
sitting on a furniture-less floor, staring into each others' eyes--the two men
shared a Zen master--followed by Jobs bowing and saying it had gone well._

I did something similar. I wanted to figure out: what were the fewest amount
of items I needed to get stuff done? I shrunk it to: a bed, desk, chair and
computer. Of course I had peripheral stuff. But now that I think about it, I
didn't even need them.

[1][http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2009/technology/0911/gallery....](http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2009/technology/0911/gallery.steve_jobs_testimonials.fortune/3.html)

[2]<http://news.cnet.com/geek-gestalt/?keyword=Steve+Jobs>

------
joe_bleau
Shame they didn't caption everyone at the table in this photo:
[http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2009/fortune/0911/gallery.ste...](http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2009/fortune/0911/gallery.steve_jobs_rare_photos.fortune/3.html)

~~~
joezydeco
You might be able to find some matching people in the images from folklore.org
(great site for you early Mac fans out there).

[http://www.folklore.org/ProjectView.py?project=Macintosh&...](http://www.folklore.org/ProjectView.py?project=Macintosh&gallery=1)

~~~
joe_bleau
Yep, I used to follow it years ago when it was still being updated. I think
I've read all the stories on that site. (That's where I learned that Steve
Jobs couldn't program. Amazing!)

------
ChaitanyaSai
The no-furniture titbit is interesting. The no-clutter principle in apple
design, packaging, and his famed presentations seems to have been part of his
real-world aesthetics too.

------
jmtame
his house looks like something out of a disney (or pixar) movie. based on the
photos, the inside looks equally interesting.

~~~
weegee
yeah, too bad he wants to tear it down and build a new one in its place. I
love old 1920s style Stucco homes. They have a hell of a lot more character
and style than anything new. It's sad to see the house lived in in those
photos and now its derelict and empty and rotting away.

